# 1981 Dasher 1.5l Project



## HBDasher (Oct 2, 2013)

Not going to end up selling it!! Want this thing to be loooking and running beautifully! 

Just got this 81 Dasher 1.5l Diesel, 4 speed manual put in my name. Just replaced the head gasket as well as the old coroded fuel lines. Next will begiving it a 10 years overdue carwash and detail and get this beast back to its former self! 

Also, was very fortune to be running it at my place and an older gentleman that is neighbors with me worked on the dasher diesels in the 80s and has tons of knowldedge about modifications to make the stock engine run much better, and loads more. Going to be picking his brain a bit. Here are some pictures of the Dasher 














Just missing one trim piece for the drivers side door, going to be hard to find I am sure! If anyone has any advice or links for anything Dasher related that'd be awesome I'd love the insite! Looking forward toi this beauty being done


----------

